
Google on Anti-Diversity Manifesto - onmyway133
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/vbv54d/google-on-anti-diversity-manifesto-employees-must-feel-safe-sharing-their-opinions
======
dvfjsdhgfv
Danielle's letter has been discussed on HN several times already in the last
two days.

